# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  Ocx تقویم فارسی

## AliReza Vafakhah

سلام دوستان 

ببخشید من اصلا در این رابطه در سایت جستجو نکردم 

داشتم دنبال تقویم فارسی در دلفی می گشتم که در سیستم خودم ناگهان نگام به این ocx که دو سال پیش نوشته بودم افتاد تقویم شمسی در VB (سال کبیسک رو هم حساب می کنه)

ببینید انشاالله که مفید باشه 

سورس را هم قرار میدم اما برنامه نویسیش تعریفی نیست

این تاپیک شاید اولین و آخرین تاپیکی باشد که من در این بخش ایجاد کردم (آخه من *دلفی* ...)

موفق باشید

----------

